# This looks like a great forum!



## swords (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello folks,

I'm new here but not totally new to mantids - or online forums for that matter. Some of you may know me from elsewhere or maybe you'll want to pretend you don't know this silly old metal head!  

I've hatched and raised some of the common mantid species in years past but I really would like to get into a few of the more showy and exotic species such as the ghost mantids and of course the gorgeous orchid mantids! This site has some amazing info and I've given myself a headache reading the archives like a nut tonight.

I've recently begun keeping Tarantulas and this of course brought to mind my original insect love, those little aliens - the mantids! So I was lucky enough to stumble upon this forum. I hope you'll put up with me and my questions and maybe someone will even sell me some desirable nymphs or ooths someday.

These are going to be 1.5 gallon mini vivariums for Mantid nymphs and/or Tarantula slings:







If you need such candy containers look up www.thecontainerstore.com (or check their retail locations) and peek into the commercial food container section. Nice clear plastic that is easy to drill for ventilation. I'm not advertising for them, just passing on a lead.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome. Anyone who introduces himself and looks through old posts to learn is ok by me. Thanks for the link too.


----------



## Orin (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! I think those could make some nice display cages with decent ventilation.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2010)

So who be u on other forums? Ok, don't tell, welcome from a place far away called OHIO


----------



## Opivy (Mar 13, 2010)

You have the Evil Dead collection on VHS?! So do I... We're gonna be fine.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! And you are right...this is a great forum with really great people


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## swords (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello folks, thanks for the kind words!

I'm just "swords" on other forums too. Sometimes people ask me if I'm the same swords from wherever but they use dif names on dif sites. I already got an PM from one member here that I knew from before finding this site - funny just how small the world-wide web can be!

Ah yeah, Evil Dead movies are great fun, I went to a movie festival a few years ago where they showed all 3 films in a row. It's weird hearing a whole theater do all the catch phrases... "groovy, this is my boomstick!, who's laughing now!?" and so on...


----------



## neps (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep! I know Swords from the Nepenthes forums! He's a good guy! And, BTW, thanks for the link to the container store, Swords! Very useful....


----------



## revmdn (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello, Swords, and welcome to the forum!



Very nice to have you here. I look forward to seeing you around the boards.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma Arizona! I'm glad that you have the Dr Katz collection!

Those candy jars are very reasonably priced, but shipping, for ten, anyway, just about doubles the cost.


----------

